# Case ih 7110/7120 compared to newer farmall 140a



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

Updating my 1086, looking at a clean 7110 with 2800 hours... also considering a couple different 140a tractors with 1200 to 1700 hours. Money is close to the same. What do you do and why? Make hay, may plow and disc to reseed but no other row crop work. Longevity, amount of depreciation over next 15 yrs... or do you spend little more and get a 500 hr newer tractor?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

No brainier to me. Get the 7110. I do not care for how cheaply built these newer smaller tractors are. In my opinion about the only thing the 140A might do better would be creature comforts.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm a Deere guy that bought a 7110 4 years ago because I couldn't justify the jump in price to get to a comparable Deere. Go with the boxcar Magnum. They hold their value for a reason. And they're simple enough to work on.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

CIH Farmall 140a is no where close to the tractor a 7110 is. While a 7110 is a bit clumsy for hay work its twice the tractor.

140a - under 10,000 lbs, open centre hydraulics, 8 speed gear drive, some with a splitter and reverser. Made in turkey or somewhere with fiat heritage. Likely a dry pto clutch like the smaller fiat cih's. 6.7 in older, only a 4.5 L in newer models.

7110 - 15-20,000 lbs, good closed centre load sensing hydraulics, robust power shift and wet clutch pto. 8.3 that can be turned up to 150-175 hp easy peasy and the tractor will survive.


----------



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

Everyone seems to be on the same page and I struggle with going older because it will be 45 years old when I plan to be done with it but I shed and keep up on maintenance so should be solid tractor for long time.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't let age worry you. Buy a tractor that has had decent care, then take decent care of it yourself. Age related issues aren't that huge. I'm not being hypocritical by offering this advice as I use a 51 year old tractor every day, as well as a 34 year old skid steer.

Could look for an 8910 too. That would be about 10 years newer than a 7110.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about age either. We have 5 tractors. Only one is newer than 1982. Those tractors produced 1950 4x5 rounds and 1700 3x3 squares this summer without many issues. We run green, but have several friends with boxcar magnums that only have good things to say.


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Something to consider is the hour meter on the magnum goes back to zero after 9999hrs. Can you be sure the hours are correct on the one your looking at....I wouldnt be so sure...


----------

